# what shade of window tint?



## flashbang447 (Dec 16, 2009)

im gettin my windows done and need help deciding how to go? should i do 20% black or reflective? i have a moro blue tt. ive seen the mirro/reflective on other dark blue cars and like it. has anyone seen it on a tt? thoughts?
stock








standard








reflective


----------



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: what shade of window tint? (flashbang447)*

In my opinion, reflective windows look tacky and tasteless. They take away from the classiness TT's emanate. 
I would personally recommend stay stock, or do a light-mid tint.


----------



## flashbang447 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: what shade of window tint? (Polski Ogier)*

i would tend to agree in most cases, thanks for the input! thats what im needing. open to all opinions


----------



## redTTalms (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: what shade of window tint? (flashbang447)*

i think the reflective look is ricey. I have a medium tint, and i love it, it helps with the sun and i can still see through them at night unlike the dark tint.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: what shade of window tint? (redTTalms)*

i have 20% all around and 35% on the windshield


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: what shade of window tint? (Minibabe)*



Minibabe said:


> i have 20% all around and 35% on the windshield
> 
> 35 on the windshield????
> how often do you wreck?
> ...


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: what shade of window tint? (mbaron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mbaron* »_


Minibabe said:


> i have 20% all around and 35% on the windshield
> 
> 35 on the windshield????
> how often do you wreck?
> ...






Minibabe said:


> are you serious? how often do you wreck? does the car look smashed up? open your eyes.......


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: what shade of window tint? (Minibabe)*

Well you had to change out the grille for some reason.








It just sounds very unsafe and seems like it would be really hard to drive at night because it would significantly reduce the distance vision.
To each his/her own, but it seems like that is illegal in my state for a good reason.
Lighten up, haha, get it, tint, lighten up.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: what shade of window tint? (mbaron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mbaron* »_Well you had to change out the grille for some reason.








It just sounds very unsafe and seems like it would be really hard to drive at night because it would significantly reduce the distance vision.
To each his/her own, but it seems like that is illegal in my state for a good reason.
Lighten up, haha, get it, tint, lighten up.

its one thing to not like it like u said to each there own opinion. frankly i dont care who likes it and who doesnt. I do things that i like because i like them and I own the car. But its another thing to "joke" about crashing. 
I swaped the grill b/c i didnt like the huge audi emblem in the front. I still have the factory grill. 
And as far as it reducing visibility. Have you ever owned an mk3 or a corrado? or an mk4 jetta. With the 35% tint I can still see better. The headlights on those cars are horrible. The corrado being the worst out of them all


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

I did 20% on all my windows. I dont know where you live, but in PA window tint is supposed to be illegal. I have yet to get caught, but i think if you were to put reflective on your windows, you would have a higher chance of getting caught.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*









there is the 20% on my car. In pa noone does windshields so i only have a sunstrip on the top of the windsheild.


----------



## glenneclipsegsx (Jan 13, 2006)

i was planning on doing tints just to get rid of the bubble look and glare. Legal limit in CT is 35%. does anyone have 35% all around. Im looking at some of these pics with 20% and thats way dark for my taste. anyone with 35% or lighter have pics?


_Modified by glenneclipsegsx at 5:45 PM 1-11-2010_


----------



## FOXRCNG11 (Oct 30, 2006)

I had 20% on my all black tt until i got 3 tickets in a week and was forced to remove it (*** u minnesota)


----------



## TTRU (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: what shade of window tint? (flashbang447)*

Great color - my car used to look just like that!
Here's Moro Blue with 35%... and some other stuff


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

Pictures of cars with tint are pretty hard to tell. your best off looking in person at some other cars to get an idea of the actual darkness of the tint. My windows look like pitch black, but it also has to do with how small the car is and the black interior. After I got my car done with 20%, My buddy got his A4 done the same, and it was no where near as dark as mine.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

fish bowl FTW.


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (M-Power M3)*

I rock 35% smoke all around with 70% on the front windshield.. and i been driving it for 3 years this way.. and never been stopped..or had issue with driving in the dark...


























_Modified by storx at 4:45 AM 1-13-2010_


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (FOXRCNG11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FOXRCNG11* »_I had 20% on my all black tt until i got 3 tickets in a week and was forced to remove it (*** u minnesota)

Which is why I went as dark as I could but still stayed legal (Minnesota).
Not a big fan of peeling off tint at the side of the road.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

I have Suntek HP50% Blue on my Jetta and I love it. 
I can tell a HUGE difference in performance over stock clear glass and it is 100% see through at night (you can't tell it is tinted). During the day, it is slightly reflective and keeps alot of the heat out. 
Highly recommended.
















Most people think it is just stock window glass. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (idwurks)*

^^SloVW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
TT Guys how much are you paying to get your windows tinted? I got quoted 100.00-130.00


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_I have Suntek HP50% Blue on my Jetta and I love it. 
I can tell a HUGE difference in performance over stock clear glass and it is 100% see through at night (you can't tell it is tinted). During the day, it is slightly reflective and keeps alot of the heat out. 
Highly recommended.
















Most people think it is just stock window glass. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

is that the same tint that Mercedes uses?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (M-Power M3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M-Power M3* »_^^SloVW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
TT Guys how much are you paying to get your windows tinted? I got quoted 100.00-130.00

it's about 200ish around here
Normal tint>ricy reflective tint


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

$200ish here too.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

Damn really? I guess I'm getting a good deal then. It's the legit 3m tint or whatever they use. F*ck that reflective ****. lol


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (M-Power M3)*

Yea if thats a legit offer for 130 jump on it! I know when they did mine they took off all the rear hatch trim so they could get it nice and tight to the end of the glass.


----------

